# Ohio University 2013



## JacksonFilms (Apr 3, 2012)

If you have any questions about the MFA program at the School of Film at Ohio University, please feel free to ask.

I am just finishing up my second year here. I am NOT an official representative of the program, just a student and returning the kindness I found on this site while doing my research into different programs.

Here are the previous threads that may have some answers to your questions already....

Ohio 2012

Ohio 2011 

Tim
2nd year MFA
School of Film, Ohio University
http://nontraditionalfilms.com/


----------



## sun (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi..I have applied to low cost MFA programs, that include Ohio on the top list.
 I have got accepted at Chatham and University of Arkansas and am on wait list at UT. I want to know is university of arakansas and Chatham worth it? Since they are not big name schools. For me the cost is a big factor. THe fact that i will passs out without debt and a degree is really an important consideration. I will be grateful for your reply. Thanks so much


----------



## sun (Feb 19, 2013)

I am still waiting to hear from Ohio...anxious!


----------



## ncervi (Mar 6, 2013)

What time of year did you hear results of your application?


----------



## FromTheWaste (Mar 6, 2013)

I was notified today that I was selected for a phone interview this weekend! I'm really hoping this is a good sign. Good luck everyone!


----------



## JacksonFilms (Mar 8, 2013)

Correct, the faculty selection committee is now doing phone interviews with those that have applied and have gotten through the first round of of the process (application materials, letters, GPA, etc.).  Acceptance notifications usually go out the first part of April.


----------



## ttjjx (Mar 27, 2013)

hey, Jackson, I did my interview 2 weeks ago. Still no word from OU. I wanna know when the finally decision will made by school and I can get the news from OU. Waiting and thinking too much drives me really crazy.


----------



## JacksonFilms (Apr 7, 2013)

My understanding is that there is a process of notifying everyone that has applied (both yes & no responses).  Of course, there are a set of applicants that receive acceptance letters and some that elect to not attend Ohio University.  The process of putting together the next class of students sometimes continues into the summer.

If you haven't heard by now (either way), I'd suggest getting in touch with the School of Film office.


----------

